# Un Pequeño Estado llamado Delaware



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Hola soy Peruano, pero vivo en Delaware, EEUU. Soy nuevo y solo queria mostrarles el sky de mi estado, especialmente cerca de donde vivo....No hay muchos edificios ecepto en una ciudad llamada Wilmington, espero que lo disfruten y les guste  










Primero Wilmington ( approximadamente del la cantidad de poblacion de Arequipa) que es la ciudad mas grande en Delaware y se ubica en el condado de New Castle (cada estado se divide en condados)











Vista de la zona financiera de Wilmington desde el puente que cruza el canal de Delaware











Otra vista de la zona financiera











Una carretera que da para Wilmington











Antigua casona en la zona antigua de la ciudad










Estacion del tren Amtrak. Abajo se puede apreciar el bus publico de Delaware. Son algo de 50 buses en todo el condado de New Caslte. Se llaman DART.


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Pondre mas fotos luego 

Ohh tengo una pregunta...Como se ponen fotos que tienes archivadas en tu computadora?? Porque solo puedo bajar fotos del internet, esta pagina solo me deja hacer eso :bash:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Igualito nomas...como si fueran bajadas de internet las guardas en tu disco y al momento de colocarlas en examinar las buscas donde las guardaste.Y bienvenido*


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Downtown Wilmington tiene mucho potencial , lo unico malo esque despues de las 7 se pone todo vacio; necesita mas vida urbana , mas retail. Pero eso no le quita lo bonito , chevre las fotos !

BTW Bienvenido al foro


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Nunca se me hubiera ocurrido que Delaware tuviero un bonito skyline y ya que esta tan cerca de New Jersey, talves un dia valla de paseo por alla


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

ni sabia que fuera un estado..........

mucho tiempo que no pongo fotos de donde vivo:doh:


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Exrexnotex said:


> Downtown Wilmington tiene mucho potencial , lo unico malo esque despues de las 7 se pone todo vacio; necesita mas vida urbana , mas retail. Pero eso no le quita lo bonito , chevre las fotos !
> 
> BTW Bienvenido al foro


Gracias!! Eso si pienso que Wilmington no es una zona turistica, en realidad el estado en general no parece, aunque ellos dicen que hay muchas zonas turisticas, incluyendo Wilmington. Para mi Wilmington esta descuidado por las autoridades, y es que es una ciudad peligrosa ecepto la zona financiera! La mayoria de centros comericiales estan en espacios cerca de los suburbios no en las ciudades en si!  Wilmington me hace reconrdar a Lima solo que menos gente mas pekenia y mas ordernada en trafico


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Mas fotitos 










Amtrak a la izquierda y el tren de carga a la derecha










Una casa en Wilmington downtown, como muchas necesita reparacion, etc y necesitan mas cuidado. Pero hay de todas maneras lugares de casas antiguas mas cuidadas especialmente cuando te vas a las afueras de la ciudad y llegas a los suburbios 









Otra calle en Wilmington downtown










La carretera I95 (Interestatal 95) en Delaware; esta carretera conecta los estados de la costa este desde Florida hasta Maine. Pienso que en Peru deberian tener carreteras interregionales que conecten cada departamento y que sigan de largo y que en cada ciudad que pasan solo haigan rampas para bajar a las ciudades que kieras y sigas nomas de largo 










Un edificio en Wilmington










Un colegio privado e iglesia a la vez (Academy o academia es un colegio privado)










Una iglesia antigua a las afueras de Wilmington










Esta zona es un suburbio ya maso menos antiguo y estamos cerca de salir de la ciudad










Puente sobre un canal que divide el centro de la ciudad con los exteriores










La Plaza mas importante de la ciudad algo asi como una plaza mayor es Rodney Square en el centro de Wilmington, a la derecha se puede apreciar ( aunke no muy detalladamente) la estatua del sr Rodney el cual es el horoe del estado por ir a caballo a Philadelphia a avisar que venian los ingleses en tiempos de la independencia. A la izquierda el edificio de arquitectura clasica con columnas es un banco: Bank of America (antes MBNA). AL frente se aprecia la Biblioteca de la ciudad. Este punto es donde todos los buses del condado se encuentran y se detienen.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Está bonita tu ciudad, Bluehen. Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Bueno ahora vamos con la segunda ciudad historicamente importante! Newcastle en el condado de New Castle










Newcastle middle school ( en EEUU hay Elementary school de 5 a 10 si no me equivoco, de 10 a 14 es middle school, y de 14 a 18 es high school ) Es uno de los colegios publicos mas antiguos










Esta es una zona colonial de Newcastle que se conserva practicamente intacta y de gran cuidado, esta si es una zona muy turistica, se encuentran museos y restaurantes. El edifico con cupula es el ayuntamiento(municipalidad) 










Otra vista del ayuntamiento, casi todas las construcciones datan de los 1700s










Vista desde la zona antigua de la ciudad de Newcastle del puente Delaware, el puente que une Delaware y New Jersey










Vista de un cementerio, muy comun es encontar cementerios en las zonas antiguas ya que siempre los enterraban cerca de los pueblos o ciudades coloniales










Vista de una galeza en el rio Delaware atras se puede apreciar la zona financiera de Wilmington










Camino a Newcastle










Otra vista del ayuntamiento de Newcastle










Oficina del alcalde










Una de las tantas tiendas en la antigua Newcastle que vende antiguedades, artesanias locales, comida local, y cosa por el estilo 










Otra tienda










Una taverna y restaurant colonial, una persona vestida de Irlandes, En la antigua Newcastle inmigraron de Europa Daneses, Irlandeses, Ingleses, Suizos, Suecos, Holandeses principalmente y se pueden ver banderas de aquellos paises en la zona antigua










Iglesia










Una casa en un suburbio de Newcastle ya no estamos en la zona colonial










Un tren de carga pasando en la zona suburbio rural de Newcastle


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Buenas fotos ! consigue fotos de Bethany beach , Fenwick Island ( los papas de un amigo tienen un condo hay , es cherve ! ). En lo que se refiere a turistico, en si el estado es mas conocido por su historia y sus paisajes ; no por sus grandes edificios , ni su gran vida urbana. Un estado muy bonito la verdad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve una ciudad muy bonita y apacible.


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Gracias Pedro x darme la bienvenda en el foro!


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Exrexnotex said:


> Buenas fotos ! consigue fotos de Bethany beach , Fenwick Island ( los papas de un amigo tienen un condo hay , es cherve ! ). En lo que se refiere a turistico, en si el estado es mas conocido por su historia y sus paisajes ; no por sus grandes edificios , ni su gran vida urbana. Un estado muy bonito la verdad.


Si ya vamos a llegar a Bethany beach, solo que estoy llendo de norte a sur!  Es cierto de que el estado es reconocido por su historia y paisajes, pero cuando llegas mas al sur es mas y mas moderno, vas a ver cuando muestre las fotitos


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Ahora vamos a Delaware City. Una ciudad al sureste de Newcastle tambien algo antiguo.










Este es el mapa del condado de New Castle 










Vista de la ciudad de Delaware City desde el rio Delaware










Fort Delaware (Fuerte Delaware) este fuerte fue usado para la proteccion de la bahia de Delaware de los ataques de los ingleses. El fuerte esta al frente de la ciudad en Peach Island










Un canion en Fort Delaware 










Interior del Fuerte. 










Una carretera hacia Delaware City


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Ahora vamos a Newark 










Avenida Delaware en el centro de Newark y la Universidad de Delaware










Calle main, la calle principal










Salida a Newark










Un edificio a las afueras de Newark










Un bar en la calle Main










Departamentos en Newark










Gore Hall en la Universidad de Delaware ( La universidad ocupa practicamente todo el pueblo)










Un hotel










Una taverna en el centro










Wolf Hall en la universidad










Una calle










Apartamentos










Un hotel Marriot cerca de la universidad










Vista de la zona norte de la universidad y el pueblo. Los dos edificios al fondo son apartamentos para estudiantes










Mas edificios de la unversidad que practicamente tiene el pueblo entero











Mas vitas 










Otra parte de la ciudad










El centro de la universidad llamada The Green porque es verde 










Memorial Hall










Uno de los 3 estadios de la universidad










Old college o antigua universidad










Vistas del centro de la ciudad










Una casa con nieve










Casa tipica en los nuevos suburbios










Vista lateral de Memoria Hall










Vista de Hullihen hall


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Sigo sin poder poner mis fotos de la computadora ya vieron al ultimo:bash:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bonito el recorrido por Delaware! Me parece interesante como los edificios tienen fachadas de ladrillo. Lo mas parecido que he visto a ese tipo de construcciones ha sido en mis visitas a las Carolinas. Para terminar, te quisiera decir que las panoramicas de la universidad con los arboles de diferentes colores esta para desmayarse...que lindas!!!! Saludos.


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Bueno ahora vamos a Dover, la capital del estado  Esta ciudad probablemente tiene la poblacion de Chiclayo. Esta ciudad es colonial tambien pero como no ha tenido muchas construcciones, hay hoy en dia mas nuevas construcciones que se caracterizan por ser monumentales 










Un negocio 










El Palacio legislativo










La laguna Silver










Un community college ( o instituto o universidad de 2 anios)










La entrada de Dover Mall










La universidad estatal de Delaware










Muncipalidad










Edificio de una de las sedes de Bank of America










Aetna una compania de seguros










La zona antigua










otra vista de la universidad estatal










Vista del coliseo donde hay carros de carrera. Es un coliseo enorme! 










Otra imagen










Otra casa colonial










Mas del centro antiguo










La corte suprema 










Iglesia antigua










Zona mas moderna, mas negocios y tiendas










Otro edifico de oficinas en zona moderna










Sheraton de Dover, Atras se puede ver algo del colosal estadio de Dover










Dover Downs. Donde uno va a jugar para apostar










Uno de los muchos restaurantes para comer










Otra imagen del palacio legislativo










Una casa comun en los nuevos suburbios. Casi todas lucen parecidas en los nuevos suburbios










Motel










Otra imagen de Dover Downs










Entrada a una tienda en Dover mall










Otra imagen del Dover Down Hotel y Casino










Otro edificio










Otro edificio zona moderna










Camino a Dover










Otra foto del estadio para carrerass de autos


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Chalaco said:


> Que bonito el recorrido por Delaware! Me parece interesante como los edificios tienen fachadas de ladrillo. Lo mas parecido que he visto a ese tipo de construcciones ha sido en mis visitas a las Carolinas. Para terminar, te quisiera decir que las panoramicas de la universidad con los arboles de diferentes colores esta para desmayarse...que lindas!!!! Saludos.


Si en Nueva Inglaterra y en Delaware ya que fue uno de los primeros lugares de asentamiento se comenzo a usar desde la epoca colonial estos ladrillos cocidos e inclusive en la arquitectura de hoy se usan porque asi equilibran la armonia con los otros edificios antiguos. Pero, siempre hay construcciones nuevas


----------

